# I need to learn MS Access. FAST.



## Patience (Mar 26, 2008)

Not a question for the Access forum, I don't think, so here it is.

I have found a fabulous job that I can do really well for a company who I would really enjoy working for, who do good work in London.

But one of the many things they ask for is MS Access...



> As such, database and spreadsheet-building skills are key, particularly MS Access and Excel to intermediate level as a minimum.



Now as I see it - my Excel skills are beyond intermediate, and are always improving. My Access skills are somewhat limited. Non-existent. Obviously I don't know and neither do you what exactly they need from me, but what are my chances of buying a book on Access, and learning enough to get through an interview, reminding them always of my Excel and other relevant skills?

Basically what I am asking, is, for those that know access, how easy is it to learn, bearing in mind that I am quite a fast learner with logic and database stuff?

Thank you in advance. I would love this job.


----------



## SteveO59L (Mar 26, 2008)

Any chance you could blag a copy from somewhere ?

In its simplest form, Access is just a number of tables to hold data which can be related to each other by some form of key field and manipulated.

In its simplest form - not very difficult to grasp, but is quite different to Excel.

Good luck with the job.


----------



## Patience (Mar 26, 2008)

I am not sure from where, though. I am pretty sure I don't have it at home, and it certainly isn't on my work PC. It is quite possible that my father has it, though. 

From what you say it doesn't sound like I will have too many problems picking it up - assuming I can get my hands on a copy to practice.

I have just receieved a call from the recruitment agency about my CV which I sent over, and she seemed positive. Apparently someone with my skills is hard to come by. How nice is that to hear?!

And thnak you for your thoughts!


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 26, 2008)

You need to get a bead on what they mean by "intermediate".  If you're reasonably adept at relational databases and have done any work with them in other applications then picking up the basics of Access is pretty quick.  I am self-taught and can do ok on most stuff.  But again, what do they mean by "intermediate"?  Do they mean database design, creating simple forms and doing queries?  Which is pretty easy.  Do they mean creating pretty advanced forms which employ VBA and linking into a wide assortment of various other applications?  [What I would call "intermediate".]  Or do they mean developing a lot of VBA-based automations and deploying applications across wide-reaching platforms, possibly creating internet-based stuff or providing key data-feeds to internet-based applications that are mission-critical?  Which I have trouble imagining anyone would term "intermediate"; but you never know...

You do have a "ace in the hole" (if you land the job) which is our Access questions forum here.  

Best of luck.  And -- if I did the math correctly based on another of your posts -- Happy Birthday (two days late, I believe).


----------



## Patience (Mar 26, 2008)

Now that threw me! Yes - I remember now - I said how many days I had been on this planet. And your maths (which in turn means my maths) are correct! My birthday was two days ago, so thank you! 

I agree with you about the whole 'what does intermediate' mean issue. It seemed very obvious to me when I went to the Mr Excel seminar last year - i remarked to Jon Von Der Heyden that in most rooms I would be the 'Excel Expert' but in that room I was a beginner. I do find that most people who ask for intermediate mean 'IF and LOOKUP stage', but as this is a specific data analysis role I would expect them to mean more than that.

And yes, I will be making full use of the Access forum here! Thank goodness for Mr Excel!


----------



## Domski (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm don't use it much but I would suggest one of the main things to get your head around before diving in and getting your hands dirty with Access is a sound basic grounding in database design. For example good normalisation your data is more important than how flash your forms look. A lot of it isn't rocket science and I'm sure there's some good resources out there which you could get your head around fairly quickly.

Dom


----------



## MorganO (Mar 26, 2008)

I picked up my MS Access skills (less than intermediate) after I had learned a bit about Excel.  The learning curve for MS Access is considerably higher than for Excel, but it is not unachievable for someone with adequate VBA experience.  Access is a LOT of VBA with a little bit of Forms and Queries thrown in for eye candy.  Anything beyond the most basic requires considerable background VBA work.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o>
That said, I think that getting your foot in the door and then picking up what you will need to know on the side is doable in your case, unless, they are looking for someone to immediately begin complex, multi-application interfacing, or some other such thing.<o></o>
<o> </o>
I would recommend perusing a large bookstore in your area and grabbing one or two books on the subject.  This is what I do when I have to learn a particular program/issue quickly.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Take care,<o></o>
<o> </o>
Owen


----------



## Patience (Mar 26, 2008)

Domski said:


> I would suggest one of the main things to get your head around before diving in and getting your hands dirty with Access is a sound basic grounding in database design. Dom



Does being a huge pedant help? If it does then I should be OK!

Being less flippant - I have some time to kill this evening, so maybe I will wonder round Borders and look for a good book on database design.


----------



## RossMcColl (Mar 26, 2008)

Access is easy enough to blag through in an interview, just say you've used it at home to catalogue your CD collection but haven't had the chance to use it in a working environment yet, but that you are looking forward to the opportunity to increase your level of knowledge.

In previous jobs I've been I've learnt both Excel and Access "on job" as both are so broad that you're unlikely to have exact experience of what they need, they'll be far more interested in your ability to learn and think in a logical manner than whether you've done it before.

Good luck


----------



## Domski (Mar 26, 2008)

> Does being a huge pedant help?


 
There must be other ways or I'd be screwed.

As with anything IT related reading a book will only get you so far but I think it would be a good idea for starting to use Access.

If you don't have a copy of Access I posted a link to a website for getting cheap MS Office packages a couple of months ago. It's supposed to be for students but I reckon most people could take advantage one way or another (although I didn't tell you that):

www.software4students.co.uk

Dom


----------



## RossMcColl (Mar 26, 2008)

You northerners don't pay full price for anything do you!


----------



## SteveO59L (Mar 26, 2008)

Or, have a look, here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Microsoft-off...ryZ80321QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Patience (Mar 26, 2008)

SteveO59L said:


> Or, have a look, here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Microsoft-off...ryZ80321QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Now that is cool. I would never have thought of looking there! 

And the student one - very usefully, my other half is a student, so we could do that consience free!


----------



## SteveO59L (Mar 26, 2008)

Or this for a couple of quid, if the screenshots are anything to go by, is a bargain.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OPEN-OFFICE-P...oryZ3770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I'd be interested to know if anyone has bought this, and how it really compares.


----------



## Domski (Mar 26, 2008)

RossMcColl said:


> You northerners don't pay full price for anything do you!


 
That's because we don't get paid extra just for being a southerner , I am also technically a student so them's the breaks.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 26, 2008)

You can get some database tutorials here: http://www.webmonkey.com/webmonkey/backend/databases/

And I'd check the source at the Microsoft Access Home Page.

You can also download a trial version to play with...

Good luck!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 26, 2008)

All good pointers... Some others to think about are

*Grover Park George on Access* -- available from MrExcel store (or Amazon, I'd guess). Good, straightforward book by an Access MVP. 

Some general primers on database design (table structures). Search for Normalization on Google and see what comes up. 

One of the first in my collection is *Database Design for Mere Mortals* (Mike Hernandez). 
Other good Access authors include
Helen Feddema
John Viescas

and, when you get more advanced, 
Ken Getz
Andy Baron


Best of luck with the interview!

Denis


----------



## JimConnell (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a monthly e-zine called the Access Wizard that you may want to check out.

You can get to it at my web site

http://custom-software.biz/Ezine.htm

Be sure to start with the articles on normalization (tech talk for your field and table structure). How you arrange your data will be the most important thing you do with any applicaiton.

HTH

Jim Connell<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Custom Software<o></o>
978-392-3462<o></o>
http://custom-software.biz<o></o>
Home of The Access Wizard<o></o>


----------



## Patience (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you every body for you help, advice and info on this subject. Turns out I do have Access  at home, but I have decided to buy the £50 student Office 2007 package for students (with a clear conscience!) so I can start using Excel 2007 as well - it can't hurt.

I'll keep you posted on my progress further into the world of data bases. Even if I don't get this job, the lady at the agency says my skill set is generally hard to come by in a candidate in the charity sector (I hope she wasn't just saying that) so with any luck I have a good chance with other charities and other jobs. It seems positive.


----------



## Patience (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Jim, I have just been mosying round your site and have subscribed.


----------

